# Subdomains - mal wieder



## Falloutboy6 (3. Apr. 2008)

Hi,

wer kann mir helfen.
Ich lege bei mir eine Subomain an unter Co-Domains. Im Host gebe ich meine sub an und dann bei domain die normale Domain.
Hier mache ich dann eine Weiterleitung rein. Doch leider wird mir beim aufruf dann die Meldung gebracht "Seite konnte nicht gefunden werden"

Wer kann mir hier Tipps geben?!

Vielen Dank

Gruss,
Benny


----------



## Feanwulf (4. Apr. 2008)

Wie trägst du die Weiterleitung genau ein - am besten schreibst du mal was du genau dort eingibst!

ist "mod_rewrite" aktiviert auf dem Server?


----------



## torusturtle (24. Apr. 2008)

Zitat von Falloutboy6:


> Ich lege bei mir eine Subomain an unter Co-Domains. Im Host gebe ich meine sub an und dann bei domain die normale Domain.
> Hier mache ich dann eine Weiterleitung rein. Doch leider wird mir beim aufruf dann die Meldung gebracht "Seite konnte nicht gefunden werden"


Die Weiterleitung musst du nur dann benutzen, wenn die Domain auf eine andere Domain zeigen soll.

Für eine Subdomain lasse die Weiterleitung leer und gib folgendes im Apache Directive Feld ein:

```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST}   ^sub.domain.tld [NC]
RewriteRule   ^/(.*)$ /sub/$1  [L]
```
Anmerkung: geht nur als Administrator.

Das Verzeichnis auf dem Server ist noch immer ein Unterordner aber dieser wird als Subdomain angezeigt.


----------

